# Reiher Alarm!!!!!



## koimen (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Fischteichfreunde

Hatte heute Abend noch fast einen Schock gehabt!!!!!
Mein Vater hat auf einmal gerufen ein __ Fischreiher sei gelandet auf der Holzschaukel...........meine Frau meinte nur; "So schnell wie in diesem Augenblick hast du dich schon seit langem nicht mehr bewegt......"

Hoffentlich hat sich der nur verflogen gehabt!!!!!!!

Hattet ihr auch schon __ Reiher-Alarm??

Er kann nicht ins Wasser stehen ist zu tief......geht senkrecht runter auf mindestens 1.20m'......aber mache mir schon Sorgen.....soll ich morgen mit dem Pfeilbogen meines Sohnes wache stehen!?!?

Der Koiteich ist fast ans Haus gebaut!!
Der wird das doch nicht wagen nochmals zu kommen.......
Habe sicher Alpträume diese Nacht..:crazy


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Moin
Bei uns ist die Reiherbedrohung immer vorhanden. Da kann man Angelschnüre spannen. Recht einfach und wirkungsvoll.
Was mich stört, seit geraumer Zeit tummelt sich ein Kormoranpaar in der Nähe... :evil 
Da hilt dann nur noch ein Netz über´n Teich.


----------



## velos (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Der wird das doch nicht wagen nochmals zu kommen.......

was meinst du denn.....die sind total frech
ich meine so ein reiherschreck-wasserspritzer mit bewegungsmelder tut gute dienste


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Kari!

Den hatte ich auch erst kürzlich am/im Teich. :evil 

Guckst Du hier.

Oftmals kommen sie nur einige Tage, gerade im Frühjahr, wenn Junge aufgezogen werden, dann ist der Spuk vorbei - aber verlassen kann man sich leider darauf nicht.


----------



## koimen (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Ja aber Hallo Dodi..und Teichfreunde...da würde ich *** und nicht mit der Kamera (habs gerade gelesen)......sind ja schon schön, aber nee wenn die einen  von meinen..... .....gehe glaube nicht arbeiten heute  ....ach verdammt.....habe doch senkrechte Wände mit mind. 1,20m' muss ich mir das wirklich Sorgen machen. Meine Fischis sind so zutraulich, aber die werden doch wohl einen Reiher und mich unterscheiden können.....oder muss ich Sie zuerst mit Bilder aufklären.....

edit by Frank: Passagen entfernt, die nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und unseren Boardregeln zu vereinbaren sind!


----------



## koimen (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen...............



> Zitat ist aus Tierforum.de......Der Plastikreiher bringt in Bezug auf den __ Fischreiher rein gar nichts.
> Die Tiere stellen sich noch ganz frech genau daneben.
> 
> Wir haben Ruhe, seitdem wir das Ufer unserer Teiche höher gelegt (das Wasser fängt im Schnitt erst 20 cm unter dem "Boden" an) und flach abfallende Uferzonen beseitigt haben.
> ...



Ein weiteres Zitat von diesem Forum: "Ab 70cm' tiefe ist für den Fischreiher schluss mit jagen"

  kann ich nun wohl wieder je ruhig Schlafen.... 

Na dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## Uli (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

hallo kari,
das der reiher nicht vom rand jagt stimmt nicht.ich habe schon gesehen das der reiher bewegungslos am rand steht,wenn dann ein fisch vorbei schwimmt schnappt er blitzschnell zu.fische ab 70 cm sind zwar sicher vor ihm aber sie bleiben ja nicht immer unter 70 cm.
gruß uli


----------



## Dodi (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Kari!

Hast Du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]das schon gelesen und Dir das Video[/URL] angesehen?

Ich hätte es nie geglaubt, wenn ich nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, wie der Reiher mitten im Wasser landet.
Man kann also auch mit steil abfallenden Ufern nicht völlig sicher sein.


----------



## jora (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo,

das Video ist wirklich interessant.
Nur ist das Gewässer im Video deutlich größer als unsere Teiche.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Reiher dieses Manöver auch auf einen "normalen" Gartenteich versucht.


----------



## koimen (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

    verdammt nochmal hab's gelesen und gesehen!!!! 

Und zu allem Elend ist heute morgen der Reiher  wieder auf seinem Inspektionsflug bei uns ganz kurz vorbeigekommen 0700Uhr Landeanflug auf Schaukel aber Flügel nicht mal zusammengelegt und wieder gestartet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit by Frank: Passagen entfernt, die nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und unseren Boardregeln zu vereinbaren sind!


----------



## Dr.J (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Kari,

wenn das mit deinem Profibogen ernst gemeint sein soll, kann ich dir nur raten: Lass es! Du handelst dir nur Ärger ein. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten seine "Jungs" zu schützen.


----------



## jora (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Kari,

der sondiert die Lage und sucht sich schon ein paar Häppchen aus.  

Im Ernst - aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Viecher echt schlau sind. Sie erkunden erst das Gebiet und schnappen dann zu. Und wenn der Reiher einmal Beute gemacht hat, kommt er immer wieder. :evil 

Ich kann das mit dem Pfeil und Bogen nachvollziehen, aber Jürgen hat recht, dass könnte Ärger geben, wenn du triffst. 

Bei mir hat im letzten Jahr ein Elektrozaun geholfen. Da hat er einige male einen Schlag bekommen. Seitdem ist Ruhe. 2


----------



## Stefan_375 (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo,



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das mit deinem Profibogen ernst gemeint sein soll, kann ich dir nur raten: Lass es! Du handelst dir nur Ärger ein. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten seine "Jungs" zu schützen.


Eben. Angelschnüre, Netz... Bei "Slebstjustiz" wird es nicht nur wahrscheinlich Ärger geben. Es wird auch nichts nutzen, weil dann nachkurzer Zeit der nächste Reiher kommt. Die Viecher sind halt hart im Nehmen... Bekannte von uns haben in Berlin, in der Einflugschneise Flughafen Tegel einen Gartenteich. Stört die Reiher nicht die Bohne, und der Teich ist immer "__ Goldfisch-frei" :-/

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## koimen (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Danke fürs mitfühlen........auch vorm abraten des scharf schiessen......aber wieso Aerger einhandeln...werde ihn nicht versuchen zu treffen, sondern nur auf die Wiese zielen aus dem Stubenfenster, damit er ein Schock kriegt..zusätzlich wird noch ein Schuss mit einer Knallpistole abgelassen2 .....wer kommt den für meinen Schaden auf (Emotionell wie Finanziell).....die Ornithologen zahlen dies sicher auch nicht. Und warten bis der erste gefressen wird will ich auch nicht!!!
Drähte und Schnüre etc gefallen mir rein optisch nicht ehrlich gesagt......und wie bereits gesagt mein Teich hat senkrechte Wände und die mindesttiefe ist 1.20m'....und vom Ok Rand bis Wasserstand sind es ebenfalls ca. 20cm' im Schnitt bei dem Steinrand.


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Gut das meine Meute im Garten wacht ...
Wir haben hier auch einige Reiher, welche in den umliegenden Wiesen nach Fröschen und Mäusen sucht.
Da die Reiher aber nicht senkrecht landen bin ich aber in ziemlicher Sicherheit, um meinen Teich sind auf 3 Seiten hohe __ Tannen und auf der 4. das Haus.

Mein kleines blaues Problem hat sich bisher auch nicht wieder blicken lassen, naja bei nur noch 3-4 Goldelritzen ist das Risiko ihm wohl doch zu groß von der Patroulie erwischt zu werden   Aber nächsten Monat kommen die "Überwinterer" raus ....

Axel


----------



## Geli (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo, ich lese zwar bisher nur ganz interessiert mit, möchte mich aber bei dem Thema Reiher doch einmal äußern. Auch an meinem Teich hatte ich ihn schon zu Besuch und leider habe ich ihn erst gesehen als er schon einen "Happen" im Schnabel hatte. Er stand ganz vergnügt am Teichrand, auf dem Rasen, ca. 30 cm vom Wasser entfernt. Er hat sich nur blitzschnell nach vorn gebeugt und schon war es geschehen. Der Schock war im moment natürlich groß.

Liebe Grüße
Geli


----------



## Uli (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				jora schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst - aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Viecher echt schlau sind. Sie erkunden erst das Gebiet und schnappen dann zu.


hi,
manchmal gehen sie auch ein zu hohes risiko ein und enden so.
gruß uli


----------



## jora (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Ich habe mal in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass da China-Böller helfen sollen 2

@ Uli
So hätte ich unseren Reiher am liebsten auch gesehen, aber bei meinem Glück hätte ich sofort eine Anzeige am Hals.  
Die Viecher stehen nämlich unter Naturschutz !!!

Erschrecken (mit Steinen) und Teich absichern (Elektrozaun) hat bei mir auch gereicht.


----------



## koimen (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Mitglieder 

Also ich knalle den Reiher schon nicht ab!!!  sondern will ihn wenn möglich so stark erschrecken das er nie mehr kommt......habe noch eine weitere möglichkeit entdeckt..... wird aber nicht gekauft..... http://www.linn-geraetebau.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=92&Itemid=91
...vielleicht hat dafür jemand eine Verwendung..:crazy 

So habe mir so einiges angesehen......denke wenn ich den Landeplatz (Schaukel) wegnehme verunsichert es den Reiher zusätzlich. 

So muss heute früh zu bette  0645 ist Einsatz 

PS:
Die Suchhilfe... was geb ich da am besten ein; Beim Wort Reiher da kommt so viel und wenn Reiher Abwehr nur eins.....wie macht ihr das?


----------



## koimen (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

seit 0630 Bereitschaftsgrad 100%.....er ist nicht gekommen............gehe aus dem Haus.......Nerv...hehehe


----------



## ra_ll_ik (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



> sondern nur auf die Wiese zielen aus dem Stubenfenster, damit er ein Schock kriegt



Moin
ich bin auch Bogenschütze.
Mit meinem Recurvebogen (41 lbs) __ fliegen die Pfeile weit über 90 m.
Mir wäre das zu gefährlich UND der Pfeil ist so schnell am Reiher vorbei, der merkt das nicht einmal...
Benutzt du dann einen Compound, ist die Geschwindigkeit und auch die Reichweite ungleich höher, 
aber das kennst du ja alles selber...
Solltest du dann den *** nehmen wollen, bedenke, der Pfeil wird auf kurze Distanzen wohl durchschlagen...

edit by Frank: Passagen entfernt, die nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und unseren Boardregeln zu vereinbaren sind!


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Servus 

:evil :evil :evil :evil :evil 

Lange Euren "appartigen Geschreibsel" zugeschaut, aber schön langsam platzt mir der Kragen  

Könnte ihr Eure "Waffen-Unterhaltung" nicht per PN machen.

Ich denke das interessiert hier keinen, wie ihr wegen eines Reihers so ein TIERSCHUTZ FEINDLICHES verhalten an den Tag legt  

Koi hin oder her, daß rechtfertigt noch lange nicht das TÖTEN oder VERLETZEN eines freilebenden Tieres, egal was für eines .

Meine Hemmschwelle so etwas zu schreiben liegt sehr hoch, aber jetzt reichts.

Sorry, daß musste einmal gesagt werden.


----------



## Stefan_375 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Kari,



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> habe noch eine weitere möglichkeit entdeckt..... wird aber nicht gekauft.....


So eine riesen Aufblaspuppe würde ich mir auch nicht in den Garten stellen. Aber vielleicht ist die Idee mit dem Geräusch gar nicht so dumm. Evtl. läßt sich der Reiher vergrämen, wenn er Hundegebell oder Raubvogelgeräusche hört; keine Ahnung. 

Zumindest wäre es technisch leicht, einen Bewegungsmelder mit Soundmodul zu koppeln. Oder mit sonstwas. Z.B. Lichtsiognal, einem motorisch betriebenem "Windspiel" o.ä., das ihn dann vertreibt. Ich weiss es nicht, und wahrscheinlich werden dann auch keine anderen Vögel mehr an den Teich kommen. 

Nur so eine Idee...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## koimen (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Helmut und Mitglieder



> Servus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich wollte sicher nicht ein abartiges Verhalten an den Tage legen....ist mir ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht unbedingt bewusst gewesen. Es ist mehr von meiner Sicht und Denkweise aus , in einem eher sarkastischen Rahmen aufgebaut geschrieben. Ja, man kann natürlich das vielleicht so oder so verstehen, für Dich Helmut und vermutlich auch andere, in diesem Fall schon zuweit gegangen......Entschuldigung, wenn ich Dich /Euch dadurch verärgert oder gekränkt habe. 

Bin in Tat und Wahrheit ja auch Tierfreund seit meiner Kindheit, aber es sind nun mal meine Koi's und die gehören auch zu meiner "Familie". Da wollte ich ja nur mal sehen was "Ihr" dagegen so unternehmt...ich denke die Bauweise meines Koibecken kommt mir ja eigentlich entgegen. 

Wenn der Reiher wieder kommt und ich die Möglichkeit habe ihn zu vergrämen, werde ich dies sicher so Human wie möglich durchführen. Weiter werde ich mich ab sofort nicht mehr dazu bekunden wegen Reiher- Vergrämungs - Verfahren.

In diesem Sinne......aus der "neutralen Schweiz", ein Grüezi in alle "Teichianerländer".


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Servus Kari

Wilhelm Tell hat doch auch nur auf Äpfel geschossen  (jetzt kann ich schon wieder lachen).

Es war von mir halt nur so eine überreaktion  wie ihr Euch so über eure Bogen unterhalten habt. Ich habe auch nix gegen Bogenschützen, aber am Schießstand  .

Weißt ich habe einmal einen Reiher, live, mit einem Pfeil im Hals gesehen, der war auch noch quick lebendig, und es ist auch Gott sei Dank glimpflich für Ihn ausgegangen (Dank der Kunst der Tierärzte). Aber noch einmal ......   .

Das Prägt !!!!

Also nix für Ungut !!!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



> ist die Idee mit dem Geräusch gar nicht so dumm. Evtl. läßt sich der Reiher vergrämen, wenn er Hundegebell oder Raubvogelgeräusche hört; keine Ahnung.


Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. 
Bei uns stehen die Kollegen reihenweise am Kanal trotz 38 Tonner ...

[OT]@Helmut
Estmal ist ein Bogen keine Waffe sondern ein Sportgerät.
Damit könnte ich sogar im Stadtpark zum üben gehen, natürlich nur wenn keiner gefährdet wird und kein Reiher in der Nähe seine Kreise zieht.  
[/OT]


Ich persönlich kann nicht sagen wie ich reagieren würde wenn einer meine Koi aus dem Teich holt.
Egal ob Reiher, Katze oder Kormoran. Das sind Gewohnheitstäter, eimal Erfolg gehabt, kommen sie immer wieder.
Und das wird bei mir auf jedem Fall unterbunden werden, auch wenn die zur Anwendung kommenden Methoden umstritten sind...

@Helmut
Schön das du schon wieder lachen kannst.


----------



## chromis (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



> Ich persönlich kann nicht sagen wie ich reagieren würde...
> 
> Und das wird bei mir auf jedem Fall unterbunden werden, auch wenn die zur Anwendung kommenden Methoden umstritten sind...


ich kann aber sehr wohl sagen, wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich Dein Nachbar wäre. Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wäre bestimmt keine umstrittene Methode.


----------



## Findling (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Guten Morgen,

ich kann eure Reiher-Panik zwar irgendwie verstehen, aber jede Medaille hat ihre zwei Seiten. Hier habe ich jedoch bisher immer nur die eine gezeigt bekommen. Also sehe ich mich jetzt genötigt, die Medaille mal umzudrehen und euch auch die andere Seite zu zeigen. 

Diese „andere Seite“ besagt nämlich ganz eindeutig, dass die Jäger nicht da sind, um uns zu ärgern, sondern, um eine für die Natur (über)lebensnotwendige Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Nämlich die Zahl ihrer Beutetiere in Grenzen zu halten und alte und kranke Tiere an der Fortpflanzung zu hindern um damit die Population stark und gesund zu erhalten. 

Egal ob Reiher oder andere Jäger, es sind frei lebende Tiere die ausschließlich ihren endogenen Trieben bzw. angeborenen Instinkten – in gewissen Rahmen auch eigenen Erfahrungen - folgen, und nicht irgendwelchen menschlichen Wertvorstellungen. Sie können keinen Unterschied machen zwischen dem Lebensraum ihrer natürlichen Beute (im Falle der Reiher also Flüsse, Bäche, Seen usw.) und unseren Gartenteichen. Dazu sind sie von ihrer „geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit“ her gar nicht in der Lage. Sie sehen lediglich: viel Fisch auf engem Raum, also größere Chancen, Beute zu machen als in einem anderen Gewässer, wo ab und an mal ein Fischlein vorbeigeschwommen kommt. Jeder Jäger jagt da, wo die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit am größten ist. Besonders, wenn irgendwo ein Nest (oder Bau oder sonstiges „Zuhause“ – je nach Gattung) mit Jungtieren zu versorgen ist. Dass sie dadurch einen Überbestand an Beutetieren verhindern und dadurch wiederum dem Ausbruch und der Verbreitung von Krankheiten vorbeugen ist eine Nebenwirkung, die ihnen nicht bewusst ist.

Haltet euch doch mal vor Augen, war ihr da in euren Gärten eigentlich macht. Ihr richtet in den Augen der frei lebenden Jäger ein wunderbares Buffet her – tolle Auswahl – leicht zu überblicken – vor dem Hintergrund gut zu erkennen – mengenmäßig ein riesiges Angebot – alles „griffbereit“ auf engstem Raum. Es fehlt nur noch die ausdrückliche Einladung sich zu bedienen – die ist aber eben nur unter sogenannten „zivilisierten Menschen“ üblich. Und dann wundert ihr euch tatsächlich, wenn Gäste kommen und sich an den so liebevoll gedeckten Tisch setzen? 

Das im Winter aufgebaute Futterhäuschen für die „armen“ Vögel ist eine absolut naturfremde,  künstliche Futterstelle, aber ihr seid alle soooo stolz darauf, dass die Vögel das als speziell für sie geschaffen erkennen und sich dort bedienen. Gleichzeitig erwartet ihr aber, dass der im selben Umfeld möglichst natürlich angelegte Teich mit seinem naturnahen Futterangebot von allen als Tabu respektiert wird. Es wird von den Vögeln erwartet, dass sie zum Teich kommen um sich beobachten und fotografieren zu lassen – also zu unserem Vergnügen. Es wird ihnen auch noch  „erlaubt“, aus dem Teich zu trinken. Ebenfalls dürfen sie darin baden –mit der Einschränkung, dass sie dabei keine Federn und anderen Schmutz zurücklassen! Aber es ist ihnen verboten, in den Teich zu schei…. , und es ist noch viel strenger – nämlich absolut! -  verboten, aus dem Teich zu fressen.  

Das sind Leistungen, die – wenn überhaupt - nur von einigen wenigen domestizierten Tieren erbracht werden können - und das auch nur nach jahrelangem Training. Ihr aber erwartet sie allen Erstes von frei lebenden Wildtieren??? Da müsstet ihr erst mal Mittel und Wege erfinden, um ihnen diese, eure „Spielregeln“ zu erklären!

Ich akzeptiere voll und ganz, dass nicht jeder bereit ist, seine Teichfische mit den gefiederten oder bepelzten Jägern zu teilen. Aber dann müsst ihr eben das Umfeld so gestalten, dass es für diese nicht möglich ist, sich ihre Beute zu holen. Wenn sie es trotzdem schaffen, „finanzielle Schäden“ anzurichten, dann ist es nicht die Schuld des Jägers, sondern ausschließlich dem Leichtsinn des Teichbesitzers zuzuschreiben. 

So. Das musste auch mal gesagt/geschrieben werden!

*Es war nicht meine Absicht, mit dem oben geschriebenen irgendjemanden persönlich anzugreifen - auch wenn ich vielleicht dem ein oder anderen auf die Zehen getreten habe. Einzig und alleine beabsichtigt ist, bei dem einen oder anderen User so etwas wie Verständnis für die Verhaltensweise der Jäger zu wecken*. 

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich das oben erwähnte Aufstellen von Futterhäuschen im Winter toleriere, auch wenn ich es für absolut unangebracht und sogar für die Vogelwelt als schädlich betrachte. Meiner Überzeugung nach nutzt es dem einzelnen Tier, aber es schadet der Gesamtheit der Vögel. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## mikozi (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Mir ist im letzten Spätsommer auch ein Koi abhanden gekommen. Das ist sehr traurig, aber auch ein Reiher hat Hunger. 
Ich hatte dann erst ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, was echt nicht toll aussieht, im Herbst dann aber wegen dem Laub ganz hilfreich war.
Letze Woche hab ich dann Angelsehne gekauft, hab sie um den Teich und auch ein paarmal oben drüber gespannt. Damit kann ich mich optisch arrangieren und hoffe, es hält den graugefrackten Vogel in Zukunft fern von meinen Fressäcken.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann aber sehr wohl sagen, wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich Dein Nachbar wäre. Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wäre bestimmt keine umstrittene Methode.




Ich denke du wärst nicht lange mein Nachbar...


oder stehst du auf 

einen total lauten Wasserfall und eine rauschende Filteranlage...
einen wild bellenden Hund...
einen Kater der in deine Blumenbeete ka...ck...
lärmende Kinder...
kreischende Kettensäge auch in der Mittagszeit...
Benzinmotorsense und Rasenmäher bis in die Abendstunden...
quakende __ Frösche ...
und einen, der mit dem Bogen im Garten schießt...
dann laut Flucht weil er wieder schlecht getroffen hat...

???

Oder vielleicht magst du ja lieber Nachbarn anzeigen? 
Soll es ja geben...
Auch egal, es kann der frommste nicht in Frieden leben...

Sorry Annett für OT...


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich will ganz allgemein auf die rechtlichen Folgen hinweisen wenn jemand mit Pfeil und Bogen auf einen Reiher schießen, dabei beobachtet und angezeigt würde. Erst einmal ist das natürlich ein Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz, denn Reiher gehören zu den geschützten Tieren. Zweitens gehe ich davon aus, dass der Schütze keinen Jagdschein hat, also ist das ein Verstoß gegen das Jagdrecht. Innerorts schießen dürfte auch nicht legal sein, es sei denn der betreffende Garten liegt innerhalb eines Jagdreviers - und selbst dann darf nur der Inhaber des Reviers schießen. Als letzter Punkt kommt noch das Tierschutzgesetz ins Spiel, das es in Deutschland generell verbietet Tiere mit Pfeil und Bogen zu jagen. Das wären also Verstöße gegen drei bis vier Gesetze - sowas kann heftig teuer werden.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Moin zusammen.

Ich möchte mich den Ausführungen von Manfred und Werner anschließen und ein paar Fragen direkt dazu nachschieben.

Warum bekommt Ihr Euch eigentlich mit solch einer Regelmäßigkeit beim Thema "Reiher" in die Haare? 
Sollen wir das Thema auf den nicht vorhandenen "Index" setzen, damit das nicht mehr passiert? Das kanns doch echt nicht sein....  

Wenn Euch die eigene Katze einen Fisch aus dem Aquarium klaut, wer ist dann schuld? Die Katze oder Ihr, weil Ihr die Abdeckung vergessen habt?
Wenn ein Kind in den Teich fällt, ist dann das Kind schuld oder Ihr, weil der Teich nicht richtig gesichert war?
Wer hat als Kind denn nicht die Kirschen/Äpfel in Nachbars Garten haben wollen? (Stadtkinder mal ausgenommen)
Ich könnte so fortfahren - bringt aber anscheinend nix. 

Der Reiher kann weder was für die Baufehler, noch für seinen Hunger... wenn er satt oder tot ist, kommt mit Sicherheit bald der nächste.

Schöpft alle Möglichkeiten der *vorbeugenden* Teichsicherung aus und Ihr müßt keine Angst mehr um die Fische haben!
Zur Vorbeugung kann man hier in vielen Themen etwas finden. Ich bin mir sicher, da ist für wirklich jeden Teich etwas dabei.


----------



## kanne (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo, 
Bei mir war auch einer von der Sorte. Hat einen Koi und einen __ Goldfisch mitgehen lassen. Ich habe einen Drahtzaun um den Teich gestellt und Angelschnur drüber gespannt. Der Reiher muss wohl nochmal da gewesen sein, eine Angelschnur war zerrissen und es lagen einige Federn im Wasser. Die Fische verstecken sich jetzt   
schon seit einigen Tagen unter einem Stein.


----------



## Alex45525 (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Vermutlich kommt der nach dem Schreck nicht wieder.
Aber eine Angelschnur zerrissen? Da muss der ja richtig gewütet haben!


----------



## Teichwolf (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo,

also Reiher __ fliegen ab- und an auch mal über unser Grundstück zum inspizieren.

Letztes Jahr im Sommer hat ein Reiher in unserem Teich gewildert, seitdem
habe ich einen 30 cm - Staketen -Zaun drumherumgebaut und Schnüre über den Teich gespannt, deshalb kann er nicht mehr landen und nicht sein
Fastfood holen.

Probiers mal aus, hilft bestimmt.

Grüße 

Wolfgang aus Hessen


----------



## Frank (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Cici,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. 

Und gleich:
Dir, sowie allen anderen, die immer noch nach dem Leben eines Reihers trachten, bzw. ihm Leid zufügen wollen, möchte ich dringend davon abraten weiterhin solche Ratschläge hier zu veröffentlichen.

Habt ihr es denn immer noch nicht verstanden, das auch ein Reiher ein Lebewesen ist. 

Es gibt Menschen, die töten aus Spaß an der Freude ... ein Reiher kann nicht mal soweit "denken".  

*Wenn jemand wiederholt solche Ratschläge gibt, muss in Zukunft mit einer Verwarnung rechnen!*


----------



## Mondlicht (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

@Frank
Dann darf ich Deine Ausführung also so deuten, daß nur Ratschläge 
und/oder Meinungen zur Reiherabwehr erlaubt sind, die den Moderatoren
zusagen?


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Servus Claus

Du als "alter" Hase stellst so eine Frage  :sorry 

Ich hätte genauso gehandelt. Man muß als Mensch und in zweiter Linie als Moderator "einschreiten" wenn jemand einem Tier nach dem Leben trachtet. Man könnte, wenn nicht, doch niemand in den Glauben lassen das man das "Gut" heissen könnte  
Ausserdem kann es nicht die "Gesinnung" eines Forums sein, so was im Raum stehen zu lassen.

Also meine Unterstützung hat Frank bis zur "Bitteren Neige" würde ich ihm da die Stange halten und nicht nur Ihn sondern ALLEN TIERSCHÜTZERN die hier im Forum schreiben


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Claus!



			
				Mondlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank
> Dann darf ich Deine Ausführung also so deuten, daß nur Ratschläge
> und/oder Meinungen zur Reiherabwehr erlaubt sind, die den Moderatoren
> zusagen?


 
Ich denke mal, ich spreche hier auch für Frank:
Es geht sicher nicht darum, dass man hier nur Ratschläge einstellen darf, die den Moderatoren zusagen, sondern Ratschläge erteilten sollte, die dem Tierschutz gerecht werden.

Denkt doch bitte daran, dass hier nicht öffentlich zum Verletzen oder gar Töten von Tieren aufgemuntert werden sollte!

Schützt bitte Eure Fische so, dass _*niemand anderes*_ dabei zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

@ Helmut
Nun ja, ich habe nur mal so vorsichtshalber gefragt, weil ich zu der gescholtenen
Minderheit gehöre, die ihre Fische bis zur letzten Konsequenz versucht zu beschützen. Das bedeutet nun nicht, daß ich irgendjemanden zur Reiherhatz anstiften will. Ich musste nur leider erleben, wie ein Reiher systematisch sämtliche Koi aus dem Teich eines Freundes holte und obendrein die Folie irreprabel beschädigte. Dazu große, tränengefüllte Kinderaugen, die nicht verstehen können, warum der große Vogel auch die zwei Lieblinge von Sohn und Tochter gefressen hat.  Der Teich war übrigens durch Schnüre  meines Erachtens nach ziemlich gut gesichert. Um etwaigen Nachfragen vorzubeugen, es war definitiv ein Reiher, wurde von Nachbarn bestätigt. Tja, neue Folie knapp 800,- EUR, dazu die ans Herz gewachsenen Fische im Reihermagen. Erzähl mal einem so gestraften, er dürfe nichts gegen Reiher unternehmen, weil der unter Naturschutz steht. 
Ich habe meinen Teich so gut es irgend geht, passiv geschützt. Sollte sich allerdings ein Reiher als so clever erweisen, diese Hindernisse zu überwinden, würde ich ich zweifellos auch aktiv gegen ihn vorgehen, mit jedweder 
Konsequenz. Das ist meine Meinung, und dazu stehe ich.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Moin Mondlicht, 

von mir aus kannst Du machen was Du willst. Aber solange das gegen geltende Gesetze verstösst wirst Du immer auf Leute treffen, die das zur Anzeige bringen oder eben, wie hier im Forum entsprechend heftig Kritik äussern. 

Wenn Du wirklich der Meinung bist, das Dein Handeln richtig und somit Recht (!) ist, dann bleibt eigentlich nur ein Weg, Dich aktiv politisch für die Änderung dieser Gesetze einzusetzen. 
Natürlich verstehe ich das Du wegen der neuen Folie sauer bist, aber Du hättest auch die Folie entsprechend schützen können !?
Natürlich verstehe ich, das Deine Kinder zunächst mal weinen, aber wäre es da nicht eher angesagt den Kindern den Nahrungskreislauf zu erklären, anstatt zum "Krieg am Koi Teich" auszubilden ? 
Bist Du auch der Meinung das Wale oder Robben nach wie vor getötet werden müssen, weil Sie den Fischern Teile des Fangs wegfuttern ? 

Claus, es mag manchmal Dinge geben, die man tut, die vielleicht etwas am Rande der Gesetze sind... aus was für Gründen auch immer. Diese Dinge macht man trägt ggf. die Verantwortung dafür. 
Muss man diese Dinge aber für alle Welt lesbar in ein Forum posten ?

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Dr.J (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Leute,

jedes Jahr immer wieder das gleiche Thema, immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion. Ich komme mir schon vor, wie bei "Dinner for one": "The same procedure as every year, James" 

*Akzeptiert endlich, dass es ein Tierschutzgesetz gibt, an das man sich halten muss, wie auch an alle anderen Gesetze.*

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

@Wolf
War Gottseidank nicht mein Teich, sondern der eines Freundes (und demzufolge auch seine Kinder). Hab ich vielleicht etwas ungeschickt umschrieben.

@DrJ
Nun ja, falls Du mal einen Reiher zu besuch hast kannst Du Dich ja daran erfreuen, dem Gesetz genüge zu tun.

Aber es führt ja zu nix. Lass uns das beenden, sonst streiten wir uns noch. Jeder hat halt seine Meinung, und dabei sollten wir es belassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Mondlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat halt seine Meinung, und dabei sollten wir es belassen.



Hier geht es nicht um Meinungen, sondern um verbindliche Verhaltensweisen, auf die man sich mehrheitlich geeinigt hat, damit die Gesellschaft funktioniert. 
Kurz: Gesetze ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es nicht um Meinungen, sondern um verbindliche Verhaltensweisen, auf die man sich mehrheitlich geeinigt hat...Wolf



Oft die Mehrheit der Politiker, nicht des Volkes 

Anm. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt auf das angesprochende Gesetz gemeint...,
aber ging mir gerade so durch den Kopf ...

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Axel, 

vollkommen richtig... aber die Abschaffung des Gesetzes oder Kritik an dem Tierschutzgesetz ist doch nicht Thema dieses Threads. 
Denn wenn man sich mit seinem Verhalten wirklich im Recht fühlt, dann sollte der Thread lauten: Reform des Tierschutzgesetzes - Jagdfreigabe auf geschützte Tiere. 

Ich jedenfalls bin sehr gespannt, wieviel Leute dann dafür sind.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Wuzzel
Hast du noch NIE ein Gestz gebrochen??? Hätte nur gerne mal eine ehrliche Antwort von dir. Mir liegt übrigens auch sehr viel an Tier und Naturschutz und schließ mich trotzdem der Meinung von Mondlicht an und möchte erinnern daß schon Meinungsfreiheit herschen sollte und nicht alles zensiert werden sollte.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Leute,

wollt oder könnt ihr es nicht kapieren???

Es geht hier nicht um Meinungsfreiheit, sondern um das öffentliche Aufrufen, das Tierschutzgesetz zu missachten!

Ich kanns nicht fassen! :evil


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Danke Frank ! 

@sternhausen 
sicherlich habe ich auch mehr als einmal bewusst, oder unbewusst gegen irgend ein Gesetz verstossen aber, wenn ich zitieren darf: 



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> ... es mag manchmal Dinge geben, die man tut, die vielleicht etwas am Rande der Gesetze sind... aus was für Gründen auch immer. Diese Dinge macht man trägt ggf. die Verantwortung dafür.
> Muss man diese Dinge aber für alle Welt lesbar in ein Forum posten ?


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Jeder ist verantwortlich für sein eigenes Handeln.
Jeder kann mit seinem Leben anstellen, was er möchte.
Wenn jemand von Euch die Anzeige eines Nachbarn riskieren möchte, nur zu!

Wenn ich hier jedoch einen Aufruf zur Missachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes sehe, dann :evil .

Dies hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun. Mich wundert nur, dass die Mods, und das schreibe ich jetzt fett, *die hier die ganze Verantwortung tragen (!!!)*, diese Aussagen nicht schon längst entfernt haben.

Weiter oben lese ich Aussagen, in denen das Wort "Zensur" vorkommt. Das Entfernen solcher Aussagen hätte nichts mit Zensur zu tun!
Ich glaube, wir alle haben die Nutzungsbedingungen (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/boardregeln.php) dieser Plattform hier gelesen und akzeptiert. Ganz eindeutig geht aus §1.2 hervor, dass Aufrufe zu Taten, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, hier nicht geduldet werden. Dieser Sachverhalt ist für mich absolut eindeutig.
Fazit: Schluss mit solchen Aussagen!

Über mehr oder weniger heftige Reaktionen seitens der anderen Mitglieder muss man sich jedenfalls nicht wundern.


----------



## sternhausen (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Wuzzel
Du hast ja im Grund recht, aber ich finde man sollte das jetzt nicht immer wieder so überbewerten.
Ich denke das man wenn man solche Ausssagen (Reiher töten) gar nicht beachtet mehr erreicht als wenn man sich maslos aufregt darüber.
Das gleiche sollte meiner Meinung nach für unsere fleißigen Moderatoren gelten, einfach distanzieren von solchen Aussagen reicht ja auch.
So "Zensuren" hats ja früher mal gegeben und ich denke nicht das wir das wieder brauchen.
Stell dir vor nächste Woche kommt einer und sagt du sollst dein Avator Bild wegnehmen, den es besteht die Gefahr das du Jugendliche zum Alkohol Trinken animierst.Wäre doch auch Schwachsinn, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
Selbstverständlich sollte es Themen geben , die wirklich sofort in einem Forum Unterbunden werden sollen, aber die will ich da jetzt gar nicht erwähnen.
Wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, und ich würds besser finden wenn wir uns wieder den alltäglichen Teichproblemen widmen würden.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo sternhausen,

na ist ja ganz toll.

Das Thema hier war für mich eigentlich nach Beitrag Nr. 38 erledigt.
Aber dann kam da noch jemand, der meinte er müsste mal eben noch was dazu schreiben, was überhaupt und gar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat.
Danach ging das ganze Gezeter hier erst richtig los.
Ganze elf Beiträge später ergreifst du Partei von Usern, die die Tierschutzgesetze *und* unsere Boardregeln (Danke Alex) meinen nicht achten zu müssen.
Und in Beitrag Nr. 53 sollen wir uns nach deiner Meinung plötzlich alle wieder lieb haben und zum eigentliche Thema zurückkommen.

Ihr seid ja richtig drollig drauf.  

Zum eigentlichen Thema ist wohl alles gesagt. 
Durchgekaut wie jedes Jahr min. einmal.  

Als Konsequenz aus dem ganzen Heckmeck hier, werde ich jetzt alle Passagen, die nicht "konform" mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und unseren Boardregeln sind löschen. 

Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, darf sich gerne an meine Kollegen wenden.

So wie Jürgen (Dr.J) habe auch ich hier fertig. :?


----------



## Nebelschnecke (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo, bin beim "ibäi-Stöbern auf fogenes gestoßen:
 
der ist ganz aus Plastik. Hält sowas nicht "echte" Flieger ab?
 Gruß Ruth


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Ruth,

endlich gehts vernünftig weiter.   

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. 
Leider hatten aber schon mehrere User vor dir. 
Und einige davon berichten, das sich der echte Reiher gerne zu ihnen gesellt.
Also eigentlich auch eher nicht soo wirkungsvoll.


----------



## Reginsche (3. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Bohhhh wo bin ich denn hier gelandet??????

Ich hatte auch schon mal Reiher am Teich.
Die fanden die Fische auch sehr lecker.

Aber ihnen nach dem Leben trachten??????

Das Bild von Uli hat mich echt geschockt.
Weiß gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll.

Ich finde es einfach nur furchtbr traurig, dass Menschen immer nur an sich selbst denken können und niemals ihr Umfeld achten.

Wisst ihr ich habe nicht nur Fische im Teich, nein ich habe zudem auch noch 14 Großpapageien.
Jetzt stell ich mir mal vor ich hätte vielleicht Fischfressende Vögel.

Ne, ich mag da gar nicht mehr drüber nachdenken.
Eure Methoden sind eher abschreckend als hilfreich.

Über meinem Teich ist jetzt ein Netz.
Entweder kann ich damit leben oder ich muß den Reihern halt ihr Essen lassen.

Aber einen Vogel umbringen und dann noch zur Schau stellen find ich unter aller Sau.


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo Reginsche,

hier bist du schon richtig gelandet 

Und deine Meinung findet bei mir, wie bestimmt auch bei 95 % aller User, VOLLSTE Zustimmung


----------



## Uli (3. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild von Uli hat mich echt geschockt.
> Weiß gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll.
> 
> Aber einen Vogel umbringen und dann noch zur Schau stellen find ich unter aller Sau.


hallo reginsche,
du solltest mal richtig lesen bevor du solche behauptungen aufstellst! es steht in keiner silbe geschrieben das ich oder jemand anders den reiher umgebracht hat.
gruß uli


----------



## Reginsche (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> manchmal gehen sie auch ein zu hohes risiko ein und enden so.
> gruß uli



Dann frag ich mich doch echt wie ich diesen Satz deuten soll?????????


----------



## Uli (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag ich mich doch echt wie ich diesen Satz deuten soll?????????


hallo,
wie du das deutest ist dein bier!er wurde auf jeden fall nicht von menschlicher hand getötet!
gruß uli


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

... na, na - Leute, wir wollen doch freundlich bleiben.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Nebelschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin beim "ibäi-Stöbern auf fogenes gestoßen:
> Anhang anzeigen 25088
> der ist ganz aus Plastik. Hält sowas nicht "echte" Flieger ab?
> Gruß Ruth




Bei mir hat es gewirkt, der Reiher ist nicht wieder bei uns gelandet, 
nachdem sein Plastikkumpel aufgestellt wurde

Oder lag es vllt daran, dass ihm meine "Nur-Goldfische" nicht edel genug waren?


----------



## schilling04 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier und möchte mich gleich mal zu diesem Thema einklinken.

Wir haben im Garten einen kleinen Teich mit einigen Fischen.
Letzte Woche ist uns aufgefallen, dass zwei Fische weg sind, haben uns aber noch nicht allzu viele Gedanken gemacht.
Gestern war wieder ein große blauer Shibukin verschwunden, wir gleich in den Gartenmarkt um die Ecke und zwei hübsche kleine bunte Schleierschwänze gekauft, und heute morgen: Es ist nur noch einer da.

Wir wohnen Luftlinie von einem Fluss ca 80 m entfernt, dort sitzen auch immer mal Reiher.
Ich habe die Vermutung, dass sich so ein Vogel bei und bedient hat, habe aber bisher keine Beweise.
Wann jagen die denn, kommen die in den frühen Morgenstunden, wie gesagt gestern Abend waren die Fische noch vollzählig und heute früh 7.30 Uhr fehlte der __ Schleierschwanz bereits?!

Habe jetzt öfters hier gelesen, dass es hilfreich ist, Draht oder Schur um den Teich zu spannen.
In welchem Abstand zum Teich soll dann der Draht gespannt werden, reicht das genau an der Flachwasserzone oder muss das ein Stück weiter weg sein, habe da nämlich bedenken, das die Kinder drüber stürzen, die sind ja auch immer mal am Teich zum beobachten der Fische.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand ein paar Tipps geben, Danke schonmal dafür.

Grüße
Alexandra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hallo und :willkommen

Mach doch erst einmal als Sofortmaßnahme ein Netz drüber. 

Das mit den Schnüren ist immer so eine Sache wenn Kinder im Haus sind.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Da hätt ich auch noch ne Frage zum Thema,

ich hab eigentlich vor, rundrum einen Hasenzaun so 50cm Höhe hinzusetzen (die Senkrechststäbe zwischen dem Kies wo meine Kapilarsperre ist)

Die Sumpf/ Uferzone ist so max 30-40cm breit + 20-30cm Steinrand außerhalb des Wassers = denke nicht das da der Reiher drinn landet ? Oder denk ich da falsch ?

Nun wollte ich beides verbinden = Reiherschutz und Kinderschutz

reicht so ein kleiner Hasenzaun als Kinderschutz auch aus ?

= muss dieser ein Feinmaschiger sein damit die Kiddis nicht drübberklettern ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Reiher sind sehr gute Flieger, ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das ihm das zum Landen reicht. Spann doch ein paar Schnüre kreuz und quer über den Teich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

du meinst der Reiher kann auch im Wasser direkt landen ? Bei so einem kleinen Teich  von 4,5 * 5 m

also wäre so ein Elektrozaun ja totaler quatsch



... da komm ich grad spontan noch auf ne Ideee = es gibt ja diesen Wasserspritzbewegungsmelder ....

- ein Bewegungsmelder der einen Ton erzeugt (katzenmiau oä...) - könnte dies denn den Reiher erschrecken und verjagen ?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Servus Ralf



> ein Bewegungsmelder der einen Ton erzeugt (katzenmiau oä...) - könnte dies denn den Reiher erschrecken und verjagen ?



Er wird sich daran gewöhnen.

Mach ein Netz über den Teich und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

und als Kinderschutz - was empfehlt ihr denn da ? 

habt ihr da nen Link zu nem Thread oder soll ich mal nen neuen zu diesem Thema aufmachen ?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Servus Ralf

Hab da einen Thread gefunden, wo es um Kindersicherheit am Teich geht. Mußt die ersten Beiträge "überlesen", so ab dem 5 herum geht es los (hab Ihn nur überflogen  )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Danke Helmut


----------



## Horst T. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Ralf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht sehr dekorativ, aber bei mir ghat die berühmte Angelschnur geholfen ...  seit dem ist Ruhe. Der Bursche zieht zwar noch hin und wieder seine Kreise..aber er landet nicht mehr......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hall Horst,

hast du die Angelschnur rundherum um den Teich oder kreuz und quer über den Teich gespannt ?


----------



## teichnoki (4. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Hai,
auch bei mir hat er sich schon des öffteren sehen lassen, 1 __ Goldfisch und vermutlich meine __ Frösche - sind zumindest keine mehr da 
Ich hatte schon ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, aber am Abend beim Gläschen __ Wein und der Anblick vom Teich!!!
am nächsten Tag alles wieder abgebaut sieht schöner aus und ? ist halt Natur.
Habe eh nur Goldfische im Teich.

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Guppyfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Reiher Alarm!!!!!*

Ich habe auch Angelschnur als Reiherabwehr, eine Schnur kniehoch und dann nochmal eine darunter. Der Reiher besucht uns zwar ab und zu aber die Schnur ist ihm ungeheuer, er geht eine Runde um den Teich und verschwindet wieder  

Mfg Sven


----------

